# Salt Fork State Park Lake (Holiday Weekend)



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

This is not the weekend for really doing some serious fishing. Not even in the no wake zone. Stopped by there today and looked around....Oh yea, this is a weekend for the skier , jet-skier, and pleasure boat to rule the lake. Not saying you won't have some luck fishing but there will be so many boats it would be possible to hop across the lake from one boat to the other.(shore to shore). Maybe night fishing would be productive ? I'll try my luck Monday evening after all the (Bobbie boaters)(Calvin Campers) and (Skip the jet skiers) head back to home. I hope they have good weather and have a ball out there but that crowd ain't for me and my little boat.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

That is one of the many reasons my boat isn't making the camping trip this weekend.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

fished Salt Fork on tues eve (5/22) and caught a bunch of crappie on minnows and small jigs tipped with wax worms. The wife caught a couple of channel cats, small ones also. No big crappie, but they kept us busy. No bass to speak of, tried spinnerbaits, jerkbaits and texas rigged plastics. Spoke with the guys at Salt Fork Outdoors, they said there was a bass tourny there last weekend. 33 boats, and not a single keeper bass weighed at the dock!!!! WOW, thats bad. They reported the crappie, muskie, and saugeye fishing as very good recently. They had a 12+ lb. saugeye photo up, with lots of other :B pics.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm going!!! cant catch fish sitting at home worrying about those idiots!!!will be going for 'eyes but trolling for muskie's also...sleeping on the boat so will also do a little cattin' at night...besides it is only a madhouse in the heat of the day...mornings and evenings it is all open to fish!!!


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

We were at SALT FORK today.I didn't think it was bad at all.We started at 6:00 AM TO 11:00 AM when we had some boat trouble then we hit the road.IF you think it was bad this weekend wait untill NEXT WEEKEND! It's the STEELWORKERS BASS TOURNAMENT I don't fish Salt Fork much and I REALLY COULD USE SOME TIPS for next weekend If you could send me P.M. for some info it would help! We fished today and caught no keepers {1 bass only}:S . We like to know WHAT THE HECK to use on that lake.

 P.S....I not ashamed to say I was a little nervous in my friends 150 HP! I only fish Piedmont,Clendenning,Leeville,and Barkcamp using a 10 HP.I swear if we had wings we would have been AIRBORNE!....lol.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife has booked us at the lodge for 3 or 4 days around July 4th hopefully it wont be to crazy(I expect some crazy) couldnt get into a cabin for 3 days no specials running, if any of you guys can post reports it would be a big help, plan on watching this forum up until the time we go to see whats going on, its a great place to take the family we are all really looking forward to it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> My wife has booked us at the lodge for 3 or 4 days around July 4th hopefully it wont be to crazy(I expect some crazy) couldnt get into a cabin for 3 days no specials running, if any of you guys can post reports it would be a big help, plan on watching this forum up until the time we go to see whats going on, its a great place to take the family we are all really looking forward to it.


i plan on being at the lodge also that week!!! we should hook up!!!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

hey Wooden Ships,,, I sent you a private e-mail.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

SR.Jigger.......Thanks a lot.Tried to send you a PM but for some reason it would go through.I will try later


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> i plan on being at the lodge also that week!!! we should hook up!!!


We might be able to do that, I will have to get with the wife to be sure of our dates, Im thinking its the 1st-5th not 100% sure, we stayed in the cabins last year and my son and I didnt do to bad for just hanging around the docks.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

NickRummy nice looking wood boat something about a nice older wood boat makes me smile
________
TEEN RUSSIAN


----------

